# Ransomware on a Google Smart TV



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess I don't really sit back and think about all the different positives and negatives of advancing technology.

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/0...way_to_liberate_ransomwared_google_smart_tvs/

At least for this one particular television, there is a way to reset it.

Wonder how long it will be until we start seeing posts about malware on televisions....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

or toasters.....or refrigerators.....or thermostats......


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

valis said:


> or toasters.....or refrigerators.....or thermostats......


Agreed. That's why full home surge suppressors on the main panel, are worth it. Once doesn't realize how much of our house is electronic, until you get an electrical surge of some kind.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

fyi......http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...r-iot-devices-why-your-internet-went-down.htm


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Drabdr said:


> Agreed. That's why full home surge suppressors on the main panel, are worth it. Once doesn't realize how much of our house is electronic, until you get an electrical surge of some kind.


Umm no, it's more about software rather than electricity...


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

ekim68 said:


> Umm no, it's more about software rather than electricity...


Happy New Year, Mike! Hope all is well.

Yes, I kind of jumped tracked a bit. We have two clear challenges before us. First, is the potential for malware on all the electronic devices in our home.

My post about surge suppressors is about protecting all those electronic devices against physical damage. Most of the time we will have a surge suppressor on our computers, but nothing on the rest of the electronic device we have.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Happy New Year back at you Brad. It is a very complex world with the Internet these days and about the only way to protect yourself is to go offline just like my old printer....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

HAH!


----------

